# How long does soaked speedi beet last?



## Mancha (19 November 2011)

Question in title, once speedi beet is fully soaked do you only feed it that day or would you continue to feed it the following days? I'm only feeding about half a scoop of it a day at the moment and despite best efforts to only soak enough each day i always end up with more. I know alot of people feed sugar beet/speedi beet/similar so interested in what everyone else does?


----------



## Swirlymurphy (19 November 2011)

If it's mild weather, I would only leave for 24/36 hrs max, otherwise maybe up to 3 days.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (19 November 2011)

We keep in sealed away for max 2 days, unless it smells. T


----------



## Northhorse (19 November 2011)

Depends on the temperature - it can go off in 36 hours if warm and if it's frosty it can last up to a week.  Just smell it - if it smells sour dont feed it!


----------



## Cath&Vinnie (19 November 2011)

Depends on temp. 

Just keep smelling it, youll know when it goes off it has a different smell


----------



## dilbert (19 November 2011)

My friend soaks hers overnight, my fussy cob will only eat it if its freshly made (soaked for 10mins)


----------



## Chestnuttymare (19 November 2011)

I think it says on the bag 24hours. I think it sours earlier than that in the warm weather but in the cold it lasts longer, i use within 2 days though but I only ever make up a days worth at a time but it does change smell quite a lot when it is off so I think you would notice.


----------



## Foaling Around (20 November 2011)

Too quickly IMO - thats why I much prefer using sugar beet shreds, as waste so much speedy beet. Shreds need to be soaked for 12hours so really not that much prep and thought needed - if use up in evening feed, soak more and ready in time for brekkie! Much cheaper and lasts a lot longer in my experience. (just make sure you get unmolassed as speedi beet isn't molassed)

Just sniff before you use though - it smells almost vinegary when "off", so I keep using till then.


----------



## Mancha (20 November 2011)

I seem to be chucking rather alot of it away at the moment because i don't like to risk it! I had wondered what was recommended on the bag as i had chucked it away without looking so thankyou for that


----------



## deicinmerlyn (20 November 2011)

It lasts me 3-4 days but I keep it in an old 'cool box'


----------

